# What grit sandpaper do you start at?



## MesquiteMan (Jul 7, 2006)

Just curious.  What grit sandpaper do you start sanding at?  Do you have great tool control and don't need to use sandpaper?  Or do you have to get out the 80 grit gouge?  Maybe somewhere in between?


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 7, 2006)

When I first started out 80 grit was the norm. Using a skew to finish puts me in the 220/320 ballpark.

Joe


----------



## Dario (Jul 8, 2006)

Depending on the wood, I used to usually start at 320...but recently I am de-evolving as a turner LOL and finding myself starting using 220 a lot more.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't answer your question. There is no 60-grit.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 8, 2006)

For me it depends on the wood, but any where from 180 to 240, and I 
only use the Japanese brand.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 8, 2006)

150 is the lowest grit paper I even have in my shop. If I didn't get it turned well enough to start with that, I have to try again. Helps me from getting lazy with my turning technique.


----------



## jscola (Jul 8, 2006)

36 Grit or some times I have to use a Brick!!  Just kidding, Some times 150 usually 220   Joe


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 8, 2006)

Varies depending on the wood, but most of the time start with 220 Klingspore gold, then 320 KG, then go through the MM grades, final finish/polish is with wool blanket material.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so good I start at 400 grit, really.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 8, 2006)

Either 320 or 400, depends on the wood or acrylic, and how careful I was while turning.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 8, 2006)

Most of the time I use 400 grit followed by the complete set of MM. On some, more coarser, woods I start with 320, or sometimes 280 - but this is the coarsest grit I use in sanding. Never understood why some people have to use something lower than 150 or even 80...


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 8, 2006)

If I turn (with a skew) to the final dimension (to the bushing) I might start at 400 grit or even start with 1500MM.  But if the material is subject to catching and/or blowout I might turn to within a 1/32 or so of the final dimension and then start with 150 grit to get the final dimension and go up from there.


----------



## chigdon (Jul 12, 2006)

I start with 400.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 21, 2006)

I also start with 400.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 22, 2006)

320 - sometimes 400


----------



## Monty (Aug 22, 2006)

Usually 320. Sometimes I need to start lower.


----------



## TheHeretic (Aug 22, 2006)

I normally try in the 100-120 range.   Than I move up to 400 and than on up to MM.   But there are some bowls that I will start with 60g.  I may eventually use the 400 but....  I dont see that as happening to much.   And whoever said that he doesnt know why some have lower grits....  Well there are reason to have it and there are some who use it. 


Dean


----------



## opfoto (Aug 22, 2006)

220 thru to 800....haven't tried MM yet. But that and CA finish are next to learn!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 22, 2006)

The finest I have that will remove all tooling marks Most eeficiently.
I guess the answer varies


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 5, 2006)

I typically start with 220 or 280.  It's possible I don't need to be that low but I figure it doesn't really slow me down and I don't know any better...pens come out pretty nice.


----------



## NavyDiver (Sep 7, 2006)

I start at 150.  Still too new at this to start any higher


----------

